# I am being mocked by a mouse!!!!



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I will win this battle, even if I have to destroy the house in the process.

Seems I have a little house mouse, and he is ninja mouse!!!

I set out traps, the little bugger licks the peanut butter off the traps without springing them? How the heck does he manage that? I can't even breath on the darn traps without setting them off, and ninja mouse steals all the bait.

But I think I may have outsmarted him (either that or I'm going insane). I super glued some nuts to the trap trigger. Let's see ninja mouse steal this bait!

Nikki


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Have you seen the movie _Mouse Hunt_? Nathan Lane spends the movie trying to rid an old house of a clever mouse. He (and company) end up destroying the house.

Beware!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I had the same problem until I took some yarn and wrapped it around the bait lever then rubbed the peanut butter into the yarn. The mouse tried to get the peanut butter by pulling on the yarn. I caught 3 mice in one night, and haven't seen any evidence of any more since then.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

BC, at this rate, I'm definitely headed down that road. The house may not be standing when I'm done.

Farm mom, thanks for the idea. I will have to give it a try if the super glued nuts don't work tonight.










Nikki


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

farmmom said:


> I had the same problem until *I took some yarn and wrapped it around the bait lever *then rubbed the peanut butter into the yarn. The mouse tried to get the peanut butter by pulling on the yarn. I caught 3 mice in one night, and haven't seen any evidence of any more since then.


I do the same thing with bacon grease. You can catch a whole herd of mice without rebaiting


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

ON YER MARK..........SET...........CHEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

TexasArtist said:


> ON YER MARK..........SET...........CHEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE


Hey! Stop giving ninja mouse ideas!!!

Nikki


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

mama2littleman said:


> Hey! Stop giving ninja mouse ideas!!!
> 
> Nikki


sorry.....are ya needin reenforcements?:cute:









orrrrrr


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a trap to try. Take a bucket and put about 3 inches of water in it for a mouse, more for a bigger animal. Lean a short 1x4 against the side of the bucket as a ramp. Put a smear of peanut butter on the inside of the bucket midway between the water and the top of the bucket. Now the sneaky part, put a thin layer of sunflower seeds floating on the water. The critters will jump onto the seed layer thinking it is solid and cannot jump out because of the water. Works on squirrels, rats, etc also.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

The bucket traps really work. When we moved into this place I put one in the building that is now my shop. I caught 42...yes you read that right...42 mice in it the first week I had it set!

I would think the super glue will work! I wire peanuts to the trap with bread ties. I'd guess you have a baby mouse that is too small to set the trap off when licking peanut butter. 

Mike


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow! I had no idea there were so many methods of dispatching mighty mouse.

Okay,

I now have:

Plan c: yarn with peanut butter and or bacon grease

Plan D: Bucket trap with sunflower seed false bottom (I'll tell you though, if I catch 42 mice I'm moving out!)

And Plan E: If all else fails I'm calling in Texas Artist's Commando Hamster and GI Joe vermin squad.

I will keep you all updated on the great mouse hunt.

Nikki


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

megafatcat said:


> Here is a trap to try. Take a bucket and put about 3 inches of water in it for a mouse, more for a bigger animal. Lean a short 1x4 against the side of the bucket as a ramp. Put a smear of peanut butter on the inside of the bucket midway between the water and the top of the bucket. Now the sneaky part, put a thin layer of sunflower seeds floating on the water. The critters will jump onto the seed layer thinking it is solid and cannot jump out because of the water. Works on squirrels, rats, etc also.


We caught dozens of rats this way (no ramp or water needed) once the feed level dropped low enough in our galvanized trash can we stored the feed in. After that we kept the level in at least one can low enough to catch them. KILLING them was another problem- little ones the terrier dispatched, big ones we had to shoot in the barrel (after they bit the poor terrier).


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I discovered that we also have a mouse  haven't had one since winter but they just cut and baled hay in the field next to us so I guess that stirred them up.....last winter we caught 7 with the peanut butter on the traps, time to break them out again I guess, before he invites all his relatives over.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Try deterring the mice from even coming into buildings by scattering droplets of peppermint oil or extract around entry points. They don't like the smell and will stay away. I use it in combine cab and any vehicle parked at my farm. Also in the sheds there when I can remember to renew it from time to time.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Well? Have you caught it yet?


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Shepherd said:


> Well? Have you caught it yet?


I'm ashamed to say that I have been out smarted by ninja mouse. He somehow managed to get the superglued nuts off of ALL of the traps without triggering them.

Tonight I progress to plan C. Yarn rubbed in peanut butter attached to the trigger.

If that doesn't work, I will proceed to the the bucket trap. Believe it or not, I actually have to go find a 5 gallon bucket.

Nikki (Hanging my head in shame)


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

1. Are you sure someone's not messing with you at home? Hubby? Kid? LOL

2. Are you sure the triggers work ok?


----------



## Fenrirwulf (Jan 11, 2007)

My grandmother used to tie a chunk of cheese to the trigger with twine. When we first moved in here we had a problem with mice coming in under the oven. I wanted to fire the cat but got over-ruled. We were not having much luck with the traps until I started tying the bait on.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Anything I would set up my dogs would mess with so on the rare occasion a mouse manages to get past the dogs and become a house pest I have to use snap traps that can be pushed out of the dogs' reach under furniture, etc. Very rarely I'll have one of those ninja mice that springs traps and evades dogs. For those I have found a $2 glue trap never fails. I hate to use them and it is a terrible way to die but when everything else has been tried I will use them as a last resort.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have the mice taken over, stalemate or human victory? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

I am happy to report, that as of this morning . . . Ninja Mouse is no more.

I turned my kitchen into a veritable mouse house of death. I had 6 snap traps, 2 of those no touch traps, 4 glue traps and 1 bucket trap all set up near the stove (the little buggers hiding place).


I baited 4 of the snap traps with yarn and peanut butter, the 2 no touch traps with peanut butter, the glue traps with Peanut butter and crackers, and the bucket trap with peanut butter and sunflower seeds. The last 2 snap traps were baited with a tiny piece of potato slathered in peanut butter super glued to the trigger (I noticed the little bugger had nibbled on my potatoes in the pantry).

The potato trap did it! I did discover that the snap traps were not sensitive enough for some reason, so yesterday I filed the little metal arms down just a wee bit. 

As of this morning, Ninja Mouse has left the building! Good thing to, I was getting ready to drive to Tucson to pick up my brother in law's Chuck Norris cat that chases dogs off of the property.

It was an honorable battle. There were times of deep discouragement and despair. I accused my husband and son of psychological warfare games and for a while thought they were messing with the traps, so great was their amusement with battle against ninja mouse.

But, I am victorious! Thank you all for the advice and the laughs. I am better prepared for the next incarnation of ninja mouse.

Nikki


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Hooray for YOU! 

However, in the 10 years I have lived in this house, we've never had a mouse IN the house - until now! :stars: I think you jinxed me, LOL.

I heard something late one night in the kitchen and thot - one of the cats? So as I was quietly sneaking into the kitchen to see which cat was being bad, one of my cats (Sonia) passed me running toward the kitchen too... no other cats were around. I'd noticed she had been strangely hanging out in front of one of the cupboards the previous day a LOT but didn't know why. 

Anyway, she parked herself in front of the stove this time and stayed there almost all night. The next night I found her up on the counter near the stove... and she's NEVER gotten up on the countertop before (the other cats have but not her). I now know I have a problem. :Bawling: And last night my husband said he heard a mouse in the wall (opposite side of the house) and it sounded like a chewing noise. He was pounding on the wall! LOL.

NOW what!


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh no Shepherd! 


I promise you, it wasn't my mouse. He's deader then dead.

I suggest the potato and peanut butter trap. Did the trick here. 

Nikki


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been going through the same thing...only I had multiple mice! It's so weird, I didn't get any in the fall at the usual time, but this rainy spring they came in by the droves. I baited those snap traps with everything under the sun, peanut butter, cheese, bacon, jam, sunflower seeds, you name it, lol. They would get the food out EVERY time without triggering the traps! Sometimes I'd wake up in the middle of the night and see a couple of them scampering down the hall, playing with each other! 

I did manage to get rid of three of them, and you'll never guess how...they somehow got up into my washing machine, and I found them dead in the tub, eeeeuuuwwww!! This was one at a time, not all at the same time, about one a week or so. What is it about the washing machine? 

Anyway, I knew I still had at least one, and I was planning to cave and buy some sticky traps next time I go out. But this morning I discovered in one of the snap traps.........a single leg!!  It looks like it's the whole leg clear up to the hip joint (do mice have hips??), lol. I don't know if it tore off or if it chewed it off to get out of the trap or what. 

So now I have this picture in my head of this poor little mouse dragging itself around without a leg, and I actually feel sorry for the poor little thing! But I've searched high and low and haven't found it. I feel like the Marquise de Sade or something! 

I was already wondering if I could manage to "dispose" of them once they got caught on the sticky traps. I did that once and the mouse had gotten two feet and his tail stuck. When I went to check on it (because I could hear it screaming from two rooms away!) it saw me and freaked out so bad it actually pulled so hard it tore a piece of it's tail off...but then slammed it's face down onto the sticky part! Luckily, a friend was there, and he took it outside and put the poor thing out of its misery. I want them gone, but I don't want to slowly torture them to death, for pete's sake!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But, I am victorious!


If this were a "B" rated horror story, there would be a mouse peering out from under the stove as youre typing this, with an evil grin on his face and peanut butter in his whiskers


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Hey now that the mouse is done mocking you ..... can we start???:bash:


----------

